# Good Day



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

i caught a swarm today in the neighbors backyard. he came and got me and asked if i'd come look and see what was going on. then asked if any of mine had 'escaped'. just have too laugh at some people. i explained they night be from my hive, since i am the only beek for several miles around me, i think. anyway here are a few pictures i managed too take. i haven't really gotten into sharing everything, so some pictures are an after thought.

this is them in the bush.






they must like the box i put them in, i went and checked a little bit ago and they were on the frames and i removed the limb.


----------



## Tnff319 (May 28, 2012)

Unless you have some frames of honey and drawn frames, its going to e hard for them to make it.


----------



## robsdak (Feb 2, 2014)

Tnff319 said:


> Unless you have some frames of honey and drawn frames, its going to e hard for them to make it.


got it covered, thanks. i am in the south, there is still plenty for them too do until winter gets here. besides, i have other hives i can pull from, if they need it.


----------

